# مساعده هامه في الدراسات العليا



## عمر محمد حسين (12 أغسطس 2009)

السادة الزملاء أرجو الافادة بخصوص درجة الماجيستير في هندسة الفلزات من جامعة القاهرة .
ارجو الافادة للاهمية
​


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (12 أغسطس 2009)

السادة الزملاء أرجو الافادة بخصوص درجة الماجيستير في هندسة الفلزات من جامعة القاهرة .
ارجو الافادة للاهمية
​


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (12 أغسطس 2009)

السادة الزملاء أرجو الافادة بخصوص درجة الماجيستير في هندسة الفلزات من جامعة القاهرة .
ارجو الافادة للاهمية
​


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (12 أغسطس 2009)

السادة الزملاء أرجو الافادة بخصوص درجة الماجيستير في هندسة الفلزات من جامعة القاهرة .
ارجو الافادة للاهمية
​


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (25 أغسطس 2009)

فين الردود يا باشمهندسين ؟​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أغسطس 2009)

لوائح الدراسات العليا 



http://services.eng.cu.edu.eg/Regulations/Faculty1.asp?lang=ar&Fac=5&Phase=1


----------

